
Ask HN: What's the current consensus on Wifi and safety for humans? - geetfun
Every once in a while, the issue of Wifi and other EMF comes up. As someone with small kids, I revisit this every once in a while.<p>It&#x27;s practically impossible to isolate one&#x27;s environment now, especially if living in an urban centre.<p>A quick search of Pubmed:<p>(1) Environmental Radiofrequency Electromagnetic Fields Exposure at Home, Mobile and Cordless Phone Use, and Sleep Problems in 7-Year-Old Children.
(2) Modeled and Perceived Exposure to Radiofrequency Electromagnetic Fields From Mobile-Phone Base Stations and the Development of Symptoms Over Time in a General Population Cohort.
(3) Mobile phone radiation causes brain tumors and should be classified as a probable human carcinogen (2A) (review).
(4) Outdoor and indoor sources of residential radiofrequency electromagnetic fields, personal cell phone and cordless phone use, and cognitive function in 5-6 years old children.<p>Any subject matter experts here who can provide an update on this topic?
======
gus_massa
I hate the word consensus.

There is no evidence that WiFi or radiation in similar frequencies dangerous
(unless there is a lot of it, like inside a microwave cooker).

There are some isolated articles that are not reproducible. Even the Em-drive
got finally published. One article is not enough to prove something.

The conclusion of the first article (1) is
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26509676](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26509676)

> _CONCLUSION: Given the different results across the evaluated RF-EMF
> exposure sources and the observed association between mobile phone use and
> the negative control sleep scale, our study does not support the hypothesis
> that it is the exposure to RF-EMF that is detrimental to sleep quality in
> 7-year old children, but potentially other factors that are related to
> mobile phone usage._

